# What has happened to my fish?



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my female black molly in the pictures below and if you will notice then on the head of my molly o between her eyes there is a small white spot. Now i dont know which disease is it so please tell me:
what is the disease?
How is it caused?
what is the cure?
is it contagious?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hard to tell, even from the pics

-Is it a film?
-Is it fuzzy?
-How fast did it appear?
-Is it spreading and how fast?
-Any changes in behavior?

And lastly can you please fill out the consult form the othe best of your ability I can't tell you anything until I know this info: 

*CONSULT FORM*

How big is the tank?

Is it uncycled or cycled?

How much water do you change?

How often do you change the water?

*WATER STATS*
_Please try to answer these to the best of your ability. If you do not have a test kit, please bring a sample of tankwater to the nearest local pet store. They should test it for cheap, but most of the time free. Write the actual numbers down, don’t take ‘okay’, ‘low’ or ‘fine’ for an answer._

Temperature:

pH:

Ammonia:

Nitrite:

Nitrate:


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

kelly thanks for trying but its late and she died


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ahh! Sorry  Keep an eye on the other fish. It must have been bacterial. She could have had it going on internally as well.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes its ok all others are good as of now


----------

